# Should I remove the bindings?



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Since it's off-season time do most remove them? Mine are still on at the moment.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

naw you can let em chill.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I remove mine just cuz I want to, but in the moment it is back on so I can shred the Beartooth pass this summer:yahoo: you can leave it on too if you like. others might give their opinion on this question but it is all good either way.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I remove my bindings just so that I can store my boards easier. I hang them up on my wall..


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Are they in the way? No... Leave them on. Yes... Take them off. Makes no damn difference at all. (to the board)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I almost never remove my bindings. Not when I wax, not when I store over the summer, nothing. A lot of people are worried that the base of their board will develop dimples from the binding screws, but so what if it does. Are barely perceptible dimples going to impact the way it rides in any way? Nope. If it makes your board easier to store, take 'em off. If it doesn't, don't bother.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> A lot of people are worried that the base of their board will develop dimples from the binding screws, but so what if it does. Are barely perceptible dimples going to impact the way it rides in any way


Do people really worry about this, they fit bindings for the winter and leave them on for 6 months, then take them off for the summer to stop this happening...???

The only people i can see doing this surely must have OCD

I leave them on, except to polish the board at the beginning of the season, you know, car polish, on the top sheet, stops any snow, ice build up and is easier to put in the car end of day dry... But once on the board, they stay apart from that... Haha


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Speaking as a mildly OCD type, I've started taking them off the board for storage, only because I don't want the screws sitting tight in the mounting holes (insert joke here) over the summer. Also easier to store multiple boards and bindings I find.

Of course, you could just loosen the screws a bit with the bindings mounted on the board and retighten at the beginning of next season.

I suppose I should retype a couple of times what I just posted.
OCD indeed! LOL!


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I was just concerned about the dimples at least when I heard.. Now when I wax I might remove them.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I loosen all my bolts but do not remove them. always have no real reason as to why I do, I just do. This includes my kids boards as well.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i think more energy has been spent debating this than actually taking off/putting on bindings, lol


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

lol it seems that way


----------

